# Condo Master Bathroom Reno (demo, bathtub to shower conversion, flooring)



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi there ya'll! It's been a while since I've been an active poster on the forum, but I've been lurking.. been busy with work, some travel and finishing my kitchen (may get around to a showcase one of these days - that's a whole 'nother thread).

I'm in the planning stages of redoing my master bathroom in my 2BR/2BA condo. I'm hoping to use you all as a resource as I go... with this being the main thread, and potentially other threads in their respective categories as appropriate.

If you have been around the forum a while, you may remember my first project from a couple years ago, the 2nd bathroom:
http://www.diychatroom.com/f49/condo-bathroom-reno-cbu-drywall-tiling-basic-plumbing-50381/
That thread has most of the basics.

Thanks in advance for your help, constructive criticism and needed encouragement as I aim to tackle some more complicated tasks in this project.


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

*What I've done and what will be new*

So we bought our condo in May 2008 and been renovating rooms slowly but surely. I thought it would be helpful for you to see a list of what skills I've used (certainly in no way mastered), much of the knowledge from these very pages... and what new tasks I'm anticipating on this job.. so you can see where I'm coming from...

*First projects: Move in stuff*


painting
installed laminate flooring
swap out electrical outlets and lighting fixtures (basic wiring)
*Bathroom Reno* (http://www.diychatroom.com/f49/condo-bathroom-reno-cbu-drywall-tiling-basic-plumbing-50381/)


Tub surround demo
Toilet removal, new install
CBU and drywall install/finishing/matching to existing (http://www.diychatroom.com/f19/5-8-fireboard-paint-meets-1-2-cement-board-tile-42557/)
tub surround subway tile cutting, tiling, grouting, sealing
basic plumbing fixtures (no movement of plumbing supply lines, etc) (http://www.diychatroom.com/f7/replacing-solid-flexible-sink-supply-line-43223/) and (http://www.diychatroom.com/f7/price-pfister-3-valve-shower-replacement-water-issue-46953/)
*Kitchen reno*


total demo to studs- romex wiring (http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/nicked-romex-demo-splice-re-run-50621/)
complete drywalling for the room (hanging, cutting for outlets, taping, sanding, finishing)
hanging upper and installing lower cabinets
watching granite being installed :whistling2:, then having to remove and reinstall myself (http://www.diychatroom.com/f80/removing-saving-granite-counter-tops-82848/) 
under cabinet lighting wiring and install
tile backsplash cutting, installing
some basic carpentry on the finishing touches and other random stuff (http://www.diychatroom.com/f80/granite-bar-overhang-support-56499/)

*What I think this new project will require that I haven't done*:


More involved demo (mold, entire tub coming out, bathroom to studs)
Tile floor removal possible, which would lead to tiling the floor (haven't done that yet either)
New shower base (will probably hire this out.. will discuss later with the crowd :thumbsup
Potentially moving some plumbing
Waterproofing the shower surround!!! :thumbup:
New ventilation system (will need to describe in depth.. led to mold issues.. I'm in a condo building.. lotta issues here with what I can/can't do)
maybe some more stuff I haven't even thought of yet! :boat: (that's me up the creek w/o any paddle)


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

*Couple quick kitchen pics*

Because I got the camera hooked up to the computer, why not, right? These are after I finished the backsplash and then the under cabinet lighting. On the opposite side of the kitchen from this perspective is a run of base cabinets, a window cut out and granite counter and granite bar.


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

*And now for the lay of the land...*

OK.. now so you all can get your bearings, here are some pictures as the bathroom currently is (the gross *BEFORE* shots). 

Couple ground rules... no judging. :no: My wife and I are clean people, we've just given up on this bathroom.

This is the view looking in... its your standard 8'x5' bathroom with the tub area along the back wall, then moving toward the camera on the right is the toilet followed by 36" standard vanity. Plumbing for shower/tub on the left side, while plumbing for the vanity and toilet on the right:








Here I just wanted to show you the threshold into the bathroom from our master bedroom. One thing that I need to assess soon is whether or not I'm taking out this floor:








Now for the reason we need this done soon. Anywhere you see black, guess what that is.  Its bad. We've known we were going to do this bathroom, so hung in there with temporary measures, like sealing off the room and blasting with bleach and chemicals and such, but that stuff is embedded in the walls so it just keeps coming back. 

During inspection, the previous owner must have JUST had it cleaned. I am at the point where I think this is causing me to constantly get sick, chest colds, etc...








Ceiling... more of the same...








Close up of tub walls.. on the underside of that soap dish is absolutely horrifying..








Besides wanting to gross you out, the picture below is where the tub/surround meets the rest of the bathroom. The idea is to remove everything (obviously), including the tub and convert this into a standing shower, ideally keeping the same footprint (i.e., not expanding the shower area or contracting it... basically be in the same spot as the tub.


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

*Questions right off the bat...*

So, now that you've seen what I've done in the past.. see what I'm working with currently... couple of questions:

1) I want to bring a pro in to get some estimates/thoughts on the shower pan/base. Should I demo the bathroom down to studs and THEN call someone in, or have them come in now? (bear in mind I've never hired anyone to do work, so I'm a noobie on that too!)

2) Demo of that tile floor... would love some feedback on how hard this is... I know you wont know until you try and see what they've done to get the tile on the substrate... I'm on the ground floor of a garden condo, I believe on the slab.. so I'm going to assume concrete under there. The tile isn't the prettiest, but its in good condition and neutral.


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

*General plan of attack*

Should have posted this before the previous post with some questions, but here is the general outline:
1) Remove vanity, mirror, medicine cabinet, toilet, shower doors, ceiling, walls, tub surround
2) Remove bathtub... I figure once I have the walls and everything out, I'll see HOW this is attached.. seems simple now, and hoping it is, but will see.
3) CONSIDER demo floor (see above post w/ question)
4) Replumb shower lines if necessary
5) Shower base/pan install -- thinking I will hire this out
5a) Shower bench?
6) Shower walls w/ CBU & waterproofing method (am thinking Redguard)
7) Ventilation - gonna have to have separate thread on this I think, but will pose the problem here first... no windows, and no ventilation out of the bathroom... and the condo will not allow me to puncture the outer walls to run a ventilation line... meaning I've got to consider dehumidifiers, fans, etc.
8) Drywall (greenboard?) the rest of the bathroom and paint
9) Tile shower 
10) Install new fixtures, vanity
11) Enjoy!!

Seems simple :thumbup:


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

As far as a shower base with the same footprint as a tub consider a Kohler Sailient cast iron receptor. This can be done DIY. Being cast iron it would be somewhat heavy but would also be very durable and not crack like an acryllic can.


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

Jim F said:


> As far as a shower base with the same footprint as a tub consider a Kohler Sailient cast iron receptor. This can be done DIY. Being cast iron it would be somewhat heavy but would also be very durable and not crack like an acryllic can.


Jim - thanks - this really has got me thinking.. running this by my Project Manager (the wife).. she was set on tile floor, but that would require hiring out, and this may be a great alternative.. will do some research.. a quick search of this site looked like general good reaction to it.

THIS seems to fit the space, existing plumbing. Around 200 lbs!


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

Posted this question about my ventilation problem that led to mold to begin with, and how to remedy in new design in the general "remodeling" forum: http://www.diychatroom.com/f15/no-ventilation-bathroom-suggestions-99214/


----------



## mikeylikesit580 (Sep 28, 2010)

LevDIY, Im glad your working on this, Im going to start redoing my bathroom pretty soon too. Why do you want a shower and not a bath? I was thinking the same thing, then I talked to some contractors and they told me Might as well just put in a tub. I feel a tub is more waterproof. I was doing some research and found that the Kohler Sterling Tub is one of the best out there right now in the 300-600 dollar price range. It is a "caulkless" Design and is very durable.


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

Mikey - we're in this together 

We wanted a stand up shower in the master bath. Our 2nd bath has a tub, so we're not worried about not having that option if we need it.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

With the assistance of the internet and this site, it really isn't to overly difficult to build a concrete shower pan DIY and build it right.

But looking at those pic's you certainly need to do something, good luck.

Mark


----------



## mikeylikesit580 (Sep 28, 2010)

leviDIY, I am going to get some pictures of mine up and start a new thread. I really like how well you have this planned out. Are you going to use greenboard or concrete board in the shower?


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

*Good question!*

Mikey - thanks, will check yours out as well - going to use CBU (cement backer board) for the shower walls... we went tile shopping and actually think we're going to use 12x12 porcelain, and continue that 3 feet (3 tiles) up the walls around the bathroom entirely, so actually, that's a good question for you/the group:

Before we were planning on tiling 3 feet up the regular bathroom walls, was going to use Green Board for non-shower areas and ceiling and paint... should I use CBU for the 3 feet from the floor on where the tile will be going around the bathroom or stick with greenboard there and thinset over that?


----------



## mikeylikesit580 (Sep 28, 2010)

LEVI, Sorry I would not know, Im just learning this as I go to. If I were you, I would assume to stick with the CBU


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

Been delayed a bit on project (what else is new), but just go thrown a wrench by the wife:

As I've posted above, was really heading down the path of that Kohler cast iron shower pan.. skip the mudding, keep it simple and move on. Ran it by my interior designer (wife), she liked some of the color choices going with the tile we've ordered and the bathroom scheme.

We were away this past weekend, in the hotel we were staying was a stand up shower, with a bench, and she mentioned she could not see having a place to lift her foot on to shave, etc etc (I guess currently she uses the corners of the bathtub)... 

From what I've gathered, building a bench on top of a pre-fabricated pan is a no no. Especially this Kohler thing. I'm curious for some feedback on the directions I can go:

1) Proceed as planned with the Kolher Salient, bench plans be damned and deal with the wife's anger (asking foor feedback on the project aspect, relationship advice... that's another forum  ).

2) Saw this while searching around on Google.. the Better Bench (http://innoviscorp.com/better-bench) - any experiences with this? This would allow me to keep the Kohler pan. It has ratings up to 400 lbs, which sound good.. but I'm always skeptical.

3) Learn to build the pan with mud myself, incorporating bench design (or hire it out). For some reason, even though you guys are great, I just am doubting myself on this one.. especially being in a condo building.. worried about mixing stuff, etc...


----------



## coderguy (Jan 10, 2011)

LeviDIY said:


> Been delayed a bit on project (what else is new), but just go thrown a wrench by the wife:
> 
> As I've posted above, was really heading down the path of that Kohler cast iron shower pan.. skip the mudding, keep it simple and move on. Ran it by my interior designer (wife), she liked some of the color choices going with the tile we've ordered and the bathroom scheme.
> 
> ...


I'm in no position to say if it is ok; but I really like the better-bench idea. I am bookmarking it for our future bathroom project. It doesn't look tooo hard to put in place either.


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

coderguy said:


> I'm in no position to say if it is ok; but I really like the better-bench idea. I am bookmarking it for our future bathroom project. It doesn't look tooo hard to put in place either.


Yeah.. I'm running by her as we speak :thumbup:

I haven't read up on the specs/install guide yet, but I'm curious how you seal the bottom side of it... if you can get into trouble under there with moisture hiding out, etc.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Does she need a bench to rest her foot on to shave or maybe just a corner shelf at the right height?


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

LeviDIY said:


> Before we were planning on tiling 3 feet up the regular bathroom walls, was going to use Green Board for non-shower areas and ceiling and paint... should I use CBU for the 3 feet from the floor on where the tile will be going around the bathroom or stick with greenboard there and thinset over that?


Green board is generally thought to be acceptable for these areas from what I've read.


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

Jim - I tried the shelf idea on her... she's set on the bench ("I _NEED_ it"). I plan on using a shelf in the corner at about chest height (like your picture). 

Thanks for the greenboard post... demo will be finished tonight/tomorrow morning, renting the uhaul for the roundtrip to the dump... home depot for greenboard, CBU, flooring material... yeeeehaw!


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

That wall-mounted bench looks quicker and easier to install than building a shower base with a bench. Probably well worth the cost for a DIY project. I'm getting inspiration for my upstairs bathroom.


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

Demo complete.. down to studs.. Wife was out all day, handled it myself, including the tub.. surprisingly lighter than I expected ,but still tough to carry over the head out to the Uhaul.

Some surprises:
- How the tub was attached: really wasn't.. just the drain and the overflow drain. One of the best parts about DIY/renovations for the first time doing something is gaining an appreciation for how things are put together, and really helps you understand buildings. I thought the tub would be anchored and screwed into bedrock.
- Used a tip from This Old House I found on line to unscrew the tub drain: http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/asktoh/question/0,,1218679,00.html
- Mold everywhere... will detail in next post. Did protect myself.
- I'm in a condo, so was really reluctant to sledgehammer at the tile walls... so just pryed off a line of tiles vertically, hammered through the drywall and fireboard... used a reciprocal saw to cut through down and just yanked a lot ot remove large sections.









Tub is out!








Off to the dump... good riddance!








Every muscle and bone in my body is sore today... but a smile on my face... now the reconstruction can begin..


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

Here is the thread I've just posted on a question on how to deal with my neighbor's mold problem and preventing it from touching my soon to be mold free new bathroom!

http://www.diychatroom.com/f15/mold-resolution-help-needed-101090/


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

Been travelling, dealing with mold issues (see above link), and workign quite a bit, so progress has been slow.

In terms of deciding HOW to build the shower, the big decision was the base. Premade cast iron but not being able to tile vs. custom deck mudding style vs Kerdi vs TileRedi got us confused and overwhelmed with choices/tradeoffs.

I eliminated the TileRedi after BudCline scared me with his opinion of it here:
http://www.diychatroom.com/f80/tile-redi-shower-pan-question-33823/

I really really wanted to use Kerdi, but in the meantime, my wife had a guy who did a similar project for a friend of ours come by for an "estimate" on moving the drain from the left edge (from the tub set up) to the center of the shower area and build a bench and preslope.

To keep things moving (at the behest of my wife as well), we opted to have him get going, as I was travelling and working over the last couple weeks, to keep momentum on the project. Cost wise, it was coming in a little more than the Kerdi System as far as I could tell, and it would just "get done."

So, drain was moved, bench framed out and built, studs reinforced (see mold thread) and tub faucet plumbing switched out for the shower stuff we purchased. Then preslope and pan liner installed.

*This leads me to some questions on the next steps, I've started to ask here, please check out and help out if you can:*
*http://www.diychatroom.com/f15/prep-shower-walls-shower-bench-question-103980/*

I've taken some pictures along the way, so I'll get those off the camera and uploaded soon..


----------

